# Tung Oil on Walnut



## nathanvaughan (Sep 2, 2015)

I used a Minwax tung oil on a walnut table base I made recently and really like the 'simple' finish to keep the wood looking natural. I wanted to see if anyone has a better tung oil to recommend and I have even heard about mixing it with linseed oil. Any advice on a good product?

Thanks,

Nathan


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

A better tung oil would be 100% tung oil. The minwax stuff is already watered down with linseed oil. Keep in mind tung oil isn't like using mineral oil, the more tung oil you put on the wood the more it's going to build a finish like a varnish.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I like Watco Danish Oil. It's been around for more than 60 years. 
Available in clear or colored finishes. Gives a natural look. 
Walnut colors are available in light, medium, medium dark, dark and black walnut. Many other colors available for other wood types. 
Great shelf life.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Nathan Vaughan said:


> I used a Minwax tung oil on a walnut table base I made recently and really like the 'simple' finish to keep the wood looking natural. I wanted to see if anyone has a better tung oil to recommend and I have even heard about mixing it with linseed oil. Any advice on a good product?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The can probably says tung oil "finish". I use it all the time and like it just as it is or maybe thin the first coat just a smidgen with turpentine. 

If you flood the surface and keep it flooded and rub it in with 320 sandpaper. Your really going to notice a stronger, harder and more even finish. Skip reading the back of the can. That's for rookies. 

Keeping the surface flooded will keep the varnishes in the mix from starting to dry and you can work in a micro fine slurry into the wood. Resist wiping the excess off and work it until it starts to dry. Then rub it in with your bare hand with long strokes. Keep gliding across the shinny spots until it's soaked in and starts to feel dry. When you can glide your hand on it and it feels like it's dry while you moving your hand. Your done.

This one coat will be equal to three as described on the can. I apply at least 4 coats to "build" an even sheen then later rub it out with pumice. This finish will last a very long time.

Al


----------



## Stephanie Jones (Feb 28, 2013)

Al B Thayer, You should make a video on YouTube.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I like the way Waterlox pops the grain on woods like walnut. Waterlox original will give you any sheen you want. One or two coats is pretty matte, you can achieve gloss after 4 coats or so. The more you apply, the more gloss you get. I do the first coat by repeatedly flooding the surface and when it looks like it won't absorb any more, I wipe off the excess. After that I use a brush, but brush it out really thin. 

Remember if you wipe oil to dispose of rags properly to avoid fires from spontaneous combustion.


----------

